# Last Friday Night



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

There was ice on the windshield of the truck when we got back to the launch. The trip was well worth it though!





























The best time to go fishing... is when you can!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like it was a great gigging trip. Congrats on a nice haul.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Good catch man!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, Great catch.

Kevin


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Was that in pensacola bay?


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice catch Mike !!! We hit some of the gulf lakes here in Walton Co. but they were still red and stained, guess the gulf tide isn't high enough to flush the lake just yet, the bay here is a muddy mess !!!!!!


----------

